# Anyone in NYC ever seen this?



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Just when I thought I'd seen almost every car-into-truck conversion...



















.... The custom possibilities abound. :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

nd,
I thought Caddy made a version like that back in the day. Seems I recall seeing some old B&W prints of one of these following a hearse of the same vintage carrying flowers to the cemetery. Will have to do some checking...... OFD


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Yep, I think the same company, or companies that did the hearse conversions did those. It's a flower car. There's one in the movie Hollywood Knights, and in a Robin Williams movie where he play's a used car salesman. (Sorry I can't remember that one's name.)


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

TG,

I've never seen it and I'm in the City all the time. I even see that it says Times Square and Union Square on the side. Now I'm going to have to seek it out when I head over. I can't think offhand where that Bowling Alley is. Looks nice though!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yes, a flower car to carry all the bouquets from the funeral to the cemetery. quite common in the funeral world, not so common anywhere else.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just don't throw bowling balls into the crowd please mr. Pinney Dude...*

Nice find Nuther Dave...seeing this as a 1/1 makes sense but, the meaning could get lost seeing this as a ho slot car custom...UNTILL NOW!!

Bob...get out of my lane...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tgm, the other movie is Cadillac Man. Classic flick.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

DOH!!!! I should've know that. Thanks Joe. It was early this morning when I posted that, hadn't had my Mt Dew yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

there's a late '70s/early '80s Caddy flower car for sale parked just off the interstate on my way to work. anyone interested? i'll stop and take a look...'

--rick


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

hotwheels has a casting out of the 50's caddy flower car, if you were looking to replicate the bowling car it looks about the same. The HW has a soap box derby racer molded into the plastic bed area, but could easily be replaced with a mini bowling pin with horror clix legs...


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

It's known as a Coupe de Fleur. No kidding!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> It's known as a Coupe de Fleur. No kidding!


What are ya, Italian or something :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well Joe, as my kid used to say when he was a tot, "that's how they say it in Franch" :lol:


----------

